# -   .     ?

## 213

-  ( )      . 

             (     )       ?

  23.      -

----------


## ..

> 


, .
 -  .  /     -214.1,   ,        ,    ..  ,   ,    .

----------


## 213

> , .
>  -  .  /     -214.1,   ,        ,    ..  ,   ,    .


   .      .     .   .

----------


## .

> .     .


  :Wow:      ?

----------


## .

> 23.      -


    -   ?       .     -,  - .  ,  -   -   .
    ,        
     ,     .

----------


## 213

17.12.2012  03-04-06/4-352

            ,       ,        1  226 ,   ,    ,   , - . 


  - 
.. 


 :Frown:

----------


## 213

> ?


      ?      .       37         .

----------


## .

> ?


,  , ?  :Smilie:        ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## 213

.   .

 143.   
   :  , , , ,    ,     , , ,      ,               .




 1936        ,          .           7  1937   104/1341          
              24  1991 .  1451-I       л, ,           1937 ,     .          11  1997   48-     ,  ,        ,        7  1930 ,                  07.08.1937 .  104/1341.

----------


## ..

> 17.12.2012  03-04-06/4-352


    :



> 5  2010 . N 03-04-06/2-234
> 
>    -               ,     ,     . 34.2     ( - )  .
>    . 214.1  *    , , ,     ,  ,    * ,  ,       .
>    . 214.1        ,  ,  ,    ,    .
> *      ,     *    ,           ,         ,     .
>              ,            . 228 .
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 213

*.*, 

    !!!        .

      ()  -  .

             ?

----------

> !!!        .


   ,      

*213*,       -     35%   ,        13%?     -        .

----------


## 213

> ,      
> 
> *213*,       -     35%   ,        13%?     -        .


  .          .     ,   ,  .

    -      13%    ,   35%  .
         .

          " "   13%  .

----------


## .

...
    -?   ?

----------


## 213

.       400  .

        .            .         ,    " "      .

----------

> 13%    ,   35%  .


- ....  ,     ,      .
        ,     ,         .

----------


## ..

,     (  )?    -     etc...       . ,  - -  , -...

----------


## 213

> - ....  ,     ,      .
>         ,     ,         .


".            . "

    .  .
        -          .        .

----------


## 213

> ,     (  )?    -     etc...       . ,  - -  , -...


  .

  .

:

     70%  .  
          (   )    90%

   -            .

----------

> .        .


  .



> -


    03.08.2012 N 03-04-06/4-215 ,  .

----------


## 213

> .
> 
>     03.08.2012 N 03-04-06/4-215 ,  .


  .

----------


## ..

> (   )    90%


,  ,    .
  -   .

----------


## ..

> 03.08.2012 N 03-04-06/4-215 ,


**,     .

----------

> ,     .


_  ,              ,        ,       . 1 . 226 ,   ,    ,   , - ._

----------


## ..

:
*     ,      ,            -      ,         214.1 .*
?
        ,    ?

,     ,  (  )      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 400  .


    ,   .  -    ?
  -   ?
         -       200  ,  (  ,    ),     3-,    .

----------

> (  )


 :Smilie:  :yes: 
      ,         .1 .226,     .
   214   ,         .



> :


 ,         214 ,   226.

----------


## 213

> ,   .  -    ?
>   -   ?
>          -       200  ,  (  ,    ),     3-,    .


     .   

    .  
    .  400   .     ,   40%  .
        160 .   13%       13%.

----------

